# Did you hear about Angelina Jolie opting for IVF rather than TTCing naturally???



## Bellini

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/celebritynews/2459502/Angelina-Jolie-and-Brad-Pitt-twins-conceived-using-IVF.html

She is more nuts that I thought she was... 

Why would you put yourself through a harsh medical procedure than just wait for mother nature and see what happens?

OMG I don't understand some people. 

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Lully77

How utterly ridiculous!  I really hope this is not true.  Why would anyone think that ttc naturally would be more stressful than IVF?!!


----------



## pobby

funny, it crossed my mind it may have been IVF.......I always knew she was a nut job  
well, its obvious isnt it? she would prefer to go through IVF than trying with BRAD PITT!!!!  for goodness sake!!  
Pobby x


----------



## Lully77

pobby said:


> funny, it crossed my mind it may have been IVF.......I always knew she was a nut job
> well, its obvious isnt it? she would prefer to go through IVF than trying with BRAD PITT!!!! for goodness sake!!
> Pobby x


So yes, she is officially  turning down the chance to bed Brad Pitt!! 

x


----------



## Bellini

Personally I think she's just to "me, me, me" I bet she just wanted the pregnancy to fit in with her career schedule.

Not only that, but I read they have at least 2 full time nannies so she's not even having to go through the sleepless nights and dirty nappies stage.

I bet she even had an elective knowing the trend in Hollywood for being too posh to push so she didn't even have to get her hands dirty.

I dunno... it seems all so twisted and sad to me.

It does make you wonder why Brad hasn't married her though...


----------



## Dahlia

pobby said:


> funny, it crossed my mind it may have been IVF.......I always knew she was a nut job
> well, its obvious isnt it? she would prefer to go through IVF than trying with BRAD PITT!!!! for goodness sake!!
> Pobby x


     

I REALLY hope this story is not true!! What a terrible impression of IVF it gives, if only it were that easy!!

Dahlia x


----------



## Hayleigh

Hiya All xx

I did wonder that myself ummmmm!!!!! she is a nut job if thats the case!! xx


----------



## samper

My family live in California and it seems quite common for people to opt for IVF if they don't conceive within the first few months    (I'm not saying everyone does it, but it is certainly more common than over here where we would probably give it a cople of years before starting If tx)

It's just a different culture over there, probably because they don't have the NHS they look at medicine in a different way.


----------



## sal24601

She is totally barking!!! Honestly, who'd want to stab themselves full of drugs when the alternative is gorgeous Brad!!!!!!

Also it makes it seem like ivf is something to do fo fun and that it always works to schedule. Nothing about the upset when it doesn't first, second, third or fourth time!

Ridiculous woman.

Anyway.......

Sal


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Bellini said:


> I bet she even had an elective knowing the trend in Hollywood for being too posh to push so she didn't even have to get her hands dirty.


As someone who has had two sections (neither by choice) I have to say I HATE the term "too posh to push" - I can assure you there is nothing posh about having major surgery followed by sleepless nights, raging hormones and everything else that life with a newborn brings, and it is far from the easy way.



sal24601 said:


> Also it makes it seem like ivf is something to do fo fun and that it always works to schedule. Nothing about the upset when it doesn't first, second, third or fourth time!


That's the good old media for you.

Chux xx


----------



## shem

If this is true are they for real? avoiding the stress of trying to conceive naturally oh it's a walk in the park let's just have IVF instead it'll be much easier what a croc of s**t! Wish it was that easy can't believe this


----------



## jess p

I'd already guessed this was the case ... prob had sex selection too!  Amazing what a few million quid can get you! 

Bloody woman, she's really got everything hasn't she...although maybe her sex-life isn't up to much?!!!   Let's hope so! 

On a more serious level, I think that these celebs who "pop out" babies in their 40s should come clean if they've used ivf - it really does give people false hope of what is the "norm" regarding being able to produce babies naturally when you're into your 40s.

I've had many a conversation with ignorant non-IF people who say - "Look at Nicole Kidman or Julia Roberts, they've had children in their 40s" - yeah right!

Obviously I wish them well but don't like the fact they're pretending to be better than the rest of us!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Cuthbert

When she and Brad had their first child, there were rumours that she'd had IVF. So I would imagine it's quite likely that she had a more valid reason for IVF than the fact that she wanted to get pregnant quickly. It's difficult to form an opinion on someone's reasons for IVF unless you know the full story and the media only rarely reports IVF stories in a realistic/non-sensational way. 

Having said that, she is slightly odd, to say the least! 

Jules


----------



## kara76

i agree with jules on this one and it seem a lot of media hype

i think there more to this than meets the eye, its almost as good as j lo's twins weren;t IVF babies ( yeah right!!!!)


----------



## Betty M

Julia Roberts was I recall upfront about IVF as was Bree from Desperate Housewives  as well - egg donation is a different matter however. It is also completely possible to get pregnant in your 40s naturally so I try not to jump to conclusions  - my only natural conception ever was at 40!
Betty


----------



## Suzie

Who's to say that they didn't need treatment due to Brad have a problem and not her? He didnt have any children with Jennifer Anniston and every paper said it was her who didnt want children but who knows?

No woman in their right mind would opt for IVF rather than sleeping with Brad Pitt!


----------



## Catb33

Assume she still got to sleep with Brad or else she should be sectioned  

I'm more annoyed with the way the media has portrayed it than with her having IVF. If she needs it, fair enough. It's the way the papers say that she did it to save time etc   It doesn't help that there are a lot of people who say we shouldn't have funded tx because of our lifestyle choices leading us to need it when it is publicised as a possible way for hollywood stars to get what they want when they want it.


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Assuming the media are right and they were IVF twins and also assuming it was due to an IF problem, can you imagine how pi$$ed off her and Brad must be at being portrayed in that way??

As someone else said, we really don't know, we just know what the media tell us and we all know how accurate that can be (not), although I'm sure Julia Roberts was quite open about IVF.

As to whether celebs should be open about IF and tx, I don't necessarily agree. I didn't tell anyone that we were having problems and would have hated to have personal stuff like that disclosed to those around me let alone the nation, so why should they be any different?

Chux xx


----------



## Betty M

yes Chux you are right - Julia R wasn't completely upfront - but Courtney Cox was, ditto Brooke Shields.  I think it is the whole actress over 40 suddenly has fraternal twins and claims it runs in the family business I dislike. It would make a real difference I think if people in the public eye were more upfront about IF  - we might have to deal with less of the garbage pumped out by the media if they did.

betty


----------



## Caz

Suzie said:


> No woman in their right mind would opt for IVF rather than sleeping with Brad Pitt!




Well if she don't want to sleep with him I'll have him! 

There's an awful lot of "a close source" an "alegedly" and that kind of speak in that article. Now, I'm not saying it's not true because we all know no smoke without fire, but I do remember rumours ages ago about Angelina having IF problems and talk of drugs (I assume clomid or something similar) being involved in Shiloh's conception so who's to say there was not a legitimate reason they went down the IVF route, if indeed they did? 
And frankly, if they did, that's their business not mine or anyone elses so congrats to them on the birth of their babies is about all I have left to say about it. 

C~x


----------



## pobby

I remember ages ago Angelina saying how she never wanted a natural child as that would mean "one more baby left in an orphanage" I also remember her saying how they would never use nannies!!
Now im not entirely sure why im writing this as its 3am and i have been on the sauce!!  
all i will say is...........she seems a bit    but good luck to her, guess she has the money to make sure her bambinos are brought up nicely......luck old devil to shag brad for fun...and, er,thats it i guess..think im a bit jealous!!


----------



## caz24

i heard this too!

i don't really understand why she would opt for ivf ?! how could it possibly be less stressfull than ttc naturally?      and it makes ivf be portrayed in the wrong light yet again  

i hope this isn't true as it really sadens me 
we go through all this because be have no choice !!!

Caz x


----------



## Maarias

Hi ladies,
I haven't read the telegraph piece yet, but had rumours about it being IVF with the twinnies - not convinced it was done to save time - I remember reading that Shiloh (?) was conceived trhough IVF as well, so who knows - maybe one of them has IF issues  

As far as I know Julia Roberts has never come clean about IVF, neither has Courtney Cox, who I think said her daughter was conceived naturally although she would have considdered IVF...I think she is trying again now...can you tell I read to many gossip mags   

I think Bree is the only one who has come clean about IVF in her forties - although I reckon even Halle Berry and Salma Hayek are possibilites...(although my own opionions here  )

It is annoying the way the media make it out to be an 'easy option' though    
Mx


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya Ladies,

like most of u have said she is  . Maybe one of them has got a IF problem or maybe Brad's a let down in the bedroom   who knows?

Have u heard how much the pics of the twins went for...$14 million.  

Anyway Best Of Luck 2 Them All x


----------



## Caz

Topkat08 said:


> or maybe Brad's a let down in the bedroom  who knows?




I'd be absolutely devastated if that's the case. There's all my plans of being Mrs Pitt the third scuppered.  

To be fair to them, the $14million has gone to charity. Well I guess they don't need it do they.

C~x


----------



## Betty M

Had a flick through Hello in the supermarket this am. They were asked about whether they used IVF and they say no and if they had needed it they wouldn't have a problem talking about it but that they luckily didn't have any fertility issues.  They also come out with the "runs in my family" rubbish from Brad - I'm sure it has to run in the female side given it is linked to genetic predisposition to releasing 2 eggs a month not 1 - so leaving open the clomid/injectables option and then they could truthfully say they hadn't done ivf. Whatever the truth the twins are however very cute babies. Brad looks foolish throughout with silly facial hair - he just is not my type - give me George Clooney any day. 

Betty


----------



## anna the third

well we don't know and is it our business anyway?

and re elective sections, if I am lucky enough to have a baby, I will definitely have an E-S. I have no interest in giving birth naturally nor in the lack of predictability inherent in labour.


----------



## Maxie

I'm a terror for gossip mags and I'm pretty sure Julia Roberts was upfront. Not sure about courtney Cox.

As for Brad Pitt, he never managed to get Jennifer Anniston pregnant in 4 yrs, so maybe male factor afterall.


----------



## Caz

Betty M said:


> Had a flick through Hello in the supermarket this am. They were asked about whether they used IVF and they say no and if they had needed it they wouldn't have a problem talking about it but that they luckily didn't have any fertility issues. They also come out with the "runs in my family" rubbish from Brad - I'm sure it has to run in the female side given it is linked to genetic predisposition to releasing 2 eggs a month not 1 - so leaving open the clomid/injectables option and then they could truthfully say they hadn't done ivf. Whatever the truth the twins are however very cute babies. Brad looks foolish throughout with silly facial hair - he just is not my type - give me George Clooney any day.
> 
> Betty


If they said they don't have IF issues then one would assume they wouldn't need clomid either. However you're sort of right about the twins thing - I think it does come down from the woman's side but non identical twins can occur randomly too - we have none in our family (well, very distant paternal cousins) yet I am a twin.

I have to admit, shamefully, I bought Hello... I know, I know. I don't normally I promise. The only reason I did was curiosity as to the pictures and story. That bloody Jolie woman has no right looking that good so soon after giving birth!   Apart from that I don't get what the world has against them?  They're both hard working with successful careers, clearly devoted parents and put a lot of time and energy (not to mention money) into charity. I could think of worse role models. Why do people not like them? Is it jealousy or something becuase they're both so gorgeous? I mean, I don't particularly like them (well, Brad maybe but that's purely physical) but there seems a lot of b*tchyness you read about them in the gossip press, and particularly Angelina. Am I missing something? 



Maxie said:


> As for Brad Pitt, he never managed to get Jennifer Anniston pregnant in 4 yrs, so maybe male factor afterall.


I thought, if all the gossip is to be believed, she didn't want babies yet because she wanted to concentrate on her career but that Brad was getting impatient to start a family. There's certainly no doubt that Shiloh is his biological child - she's the spit of him - so if, as they say, they haven't had IVF there can't be much wrong.
Anyway, they've said they don't have fertility problems now so that ought to be the end of the speculation....not that it will! 



anna the third said:


> and re elective sections, if I am lucky enough to have a baby, I will definitely have an E-S. I have no interest in giving birth naturally nor in the lack of predictability inherent in labour.


Completely OT but I'd be interested to know what your objections to labour and vaginal birth are?

C~x


----------



## Betty M

A lot of people see her as a marriage wrecker so I suppose thats why she is unpopular in some places. Personally I would blame the man - he was the married one. I have never really warmed to her myself - there are more beautiful and much better actresses around. I also find her lets adopt a child from every continent thing a bit much too - but then she is no worse than a load of other celebs. 

I think they probably didn't have fertility issues but hurried things on a bit and wanted twins - not uncommon in the U/S apparently to get clomid etc for that reason.

Anyhow if they are so notorious they can get $15million for some baby snaps - go them!


----------



## Dee

From very personal experience ... DO NOT believe everything that you read in the press .. tabloids or broadsheets.


----------



## anna the third

Betty they're giving the money away to their "global children's charity", which has to be good no?
i tihnk it's what a lot of women do - opt for twins as they are seen as safe and efficient! some friends of mine certainly have and who am I to judge them? she is 42 and realistically less likely than most women to be able to have a second singleton.


----------



## Maarias

Hi girls,
I'm not really tempted to go out and get Hello I have to say, never really seen the big deal with BP - nice bod, but not so sure about the face... 

What worries me slightly about this whole thing is that Jolie does not have a great history when it comes to long term relationships so what happens to all these kids when their relationship goes down the same path as all relationships tend to in Hollywood   

Anna - I felt the same way as you about Elective sections before having a baby, but unfortunately  they are not that easy to come by on the NHS unless you have a VERY good reason (unfortunately fear of labour doesn't count!). BTW the unpredicatability with kids doesn't end with the labour!!     

Mx


----------



## anna the third

Maria, i know i know!  or at least i can imagine. 

the thing is that I know SO many girls who have tried naturally ended up having emerg sections and real disasters. i know of 2 who have died from PPH and several who have been gravely ill. not to mention one who was left too long overdue, the baby hanged itself and she had to give birth to a dead baby. it is absolutely horrific and she tells anyone who asks re her family that she has "3 children, 2 alive". it just devastates me whenever I hear her saying that.  

if you have a planned section, obviously the risks of eg PPH are still there but in a more controlled and less panicked environment one has to hope they are reduced or more likely to be spotted. the women I know who have had planned sections have been up and about SO quickly as well, there seems to be little downside, just a few days. I know this is all very small sample size and no doubt there are counterexamples but when you see repeatedly THESE exmaples, it's hard not to go with them as your decision. 


lastly, i dont understand at all the idea that it's a great and fulfilling thing to give birth with no drugs. babies are SO much bigger reative to pelvis than they ever have been or were meant to be (better nutrition etc) and i worry it's all about funding ultimately. Ditto epidurals - why not automatically available when requested? the NHS wldnt expect a footballer to get his broken leg reset without pain relief would they? 


Ill go privately and get it done but i hate to think of other women stoically putting put up with what i consider to be very poor treatment and levels of hygiene in nhs wards (london at least)
anyway fingers crossed i get that far. xxx


----------



## Maarias

Anna,
Gosh sounds like you know a few people with bad experiences - never a good thing. I was absolutely petrified of labour before having my son - partly as my mum had a pretty horrendous experience with both me and my sister - we were both big bubbas. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get an ES on NHS, but tbh in the end my labour was pretty straight forward - and not in so much pain that I couldn't cope - I got to around 8cm on just gas and air, although as Kam was breech he ended up coming out by emergency c-section anyway  . He was seven weeks early - which takes me back to my unpredicatability point   
Mx


----------



## Catb33

I can see why some people don't like Brangelina but there's also a lot of the British habit of shooting down people who are successful/popular. Personally I'm indifferent - I'm with whoever said they'd rather have George Clooney   Angelina is strange, part of me doesn't like her adopt a child from every continent attitude but she has done a huge amount for the UN and charities for so long that I don't think her compassion can be in much doubt. 

Anna - I can see why you'd go for an elective after hearing about those experiences.


----------



## samper

Anna regarding epidurals being automatically available...

The 'paralysing' effects of epidurals can often mean that labour time is increased and can often result in the need for episiotomy/ventouse/forceps to help the labour along which can sometimes result in other postnatal complications. This is why they are only available on request.

Personally I was out of the hospital a few hours after giving birth and out and about the next day, I wouldn't have been able to do this after a c-section so was glad I was able to give birth naturally.

Plus the care I received through the NHS during pregnancy and labour were exceptional and I didn't have to 'stoically put up with poor treatment and levels of hygiene'!!


----------



## butterflywings

Hiya
      although we shouldnt believe everything the papers say... i know Julia Roberts was very open about ivf and she genuinly had problems concieving and i think she already had 1 failed ivf attempt,
whereas with Angelina Jolie..this wasnt just about fitting in with her schedule..The Woman wants loads and loads of babies and before she was with Pitt in a magazine said she would love twins or more... i believe thats why i think she wanted twins and that was the reason for ivf... Unless all this adopting was because she herself does have problems ..But im more inclined to think the reason is for wanting lots of children. i wouldnt be suprised if she did it again.
i think its wrong.. if there is no reason for the need for ivf i think the CLINIC are Greedy and wrong to even agree to do the treatment on a fertile couple.. i wonder what clinic they used...dont suppose that will get exposed..


----------



## lola C

Haven't read the whole of the thread but I have to say if it's true it doesn't suprise me - but what I most wanted to say was if you transpose the first couple of letters from Shiloh Pitt's name you get...Piloh ****t


----------



## pixielou

I think that she may have either have IVF as she and Brad had been trying for a while and couldn't conceive and either the media are saying that they opted for IVF for the (as she has stated) convenience of it , or that they have displayed to the media etc this image that they did it for this reason rather than be exposed to the public as having unexpained fertility!

I mean as some one else mentioned when Brad was with Jeniffer Aniston they had no kids and also maybe there's a another reason that she has so many adopted children! Either way, If she did say this and if in the states they have IVF as an easy route this is madness!-If this is true about her, then I was right about her being a bit flakey!


----------



## encore

lola C said:


> but what I most wanted to say was if you transpose the first couple of letters from Shiloh Pitt's name you get...Piloh ****t


MAAAHAAAAA HAAAA HHAAAA


----------



## Sencybil1

samper said:


> The 'paralysing' effects of epidurals ..............can often result in the need for episiotomy/ventouse/forceps to help the labour along which can sometimes result in other postnatal complications. This is why they are only available on request.


Hmmm "often" is the word I have a problem with here. As far as I'm aware there are no statistics which specifically differentiate between the epidural "causing" birth problems, and the epidural being asked for because the pain is there due to the problems which exist anyway.

I got pretty fed up with the all pervading attitude in pre-natal classes that having anything but gas and air was equivalent to me willfully hurting my baby because I was too much of a pampered wimp not to just breathe through the pain. This you-should-suffer-suffer-suffer attitude just gets my back up. Just to be clear, I'm not advocating everyone should have epidurals or c-sections, but I strongly feel that the info given to prospective mothers is extremely biased towards the cheap and easy option for the NHS, NOT the best option for the mother. Also none of these much quoted statistics seem to make any mention of ongoing medial issues from natural births 1, 5 or even 30 years down the line.

So...why shouldn't Angelina or anyone else have a c-section if they can afford it? Its her choice.

Why is a clinic greedy to give IVF without 'real' IF issues, it the client asks (and pays) for it? Its OK to reshape perfectly adequate breasts but not OK to do IVF

Sencybil xx


----------



## Miranda7

Good point on the plastic surgery!


----------



## kittyx

Maybe the problem was Brad all along. Jennifer didn't get pregnant when they were married. He can't be so perfect....can he  kittyx


----------



## encore

i'm with maarias.  never understood what exactly is so hot about brad pit.


----------



## Be Lucky

Just wanted 2 say that i suspect bree had donated eggs for her twins also rick parfitt from status quos wife as well.as 46-47 when they had them.while they perfectly in their rights 2 kept that private.as sum1 who is on de waitin list it wld help show ed in positive light and not give women false hope of conceivin twins in l8e 40s.am i now goin 2 get loads of responses from women who conceived twins at 47.re elective caesarians.as sum1 who had myomectomy-removal of fibroids which took bout 3 mths 2 recover from mentallyand physically i would not opt for one unless medically necessary.want 2 experience givin birth.is that mad?after nearly 10 years of infertility.mc.2 ops and 3 failed ivfs maybe not.berniex


----------

